

Ask HN: Review my startup - GrexIt: Build a Knowledge Base out of your email - nands

Site URL: http://grexit.com<p>Please use this invite code to register: INVGREXIT<p>GrexIt helps to create a company-wide Knowledge Base right out of your email.
Important email discussions, customer interaction, files and knowledge remains trapped and gets lost in email inboxes. GrexIt allows to easily add email conversations and file attachments to a shared repository, so that you and your colleagues can:<p>- Find stuff easily<p>- Never lose or re-invent knowledge again<p>KEY FEATURES:<p>- Easily add useful email conversations along with file attachments to a shared repository.<p>- Define Rules to automatically fetch important discussions and add them to the repository<p>- GrexIt automatically fetches any further emails received on such discussions after they are added to GrexIt<p>- Search and Organize your content inside GrexIt easily<p>- Easily control access to email discussions added to GrexIt to allow access to specific people in your company<p>Would love to know your thoughts and suggestions !
======
willgodfrey
This looks very useful. My immediate concern is that the system relies on
human beings to mark and forward the useful bits of information. Is it
possible to set the fetch rules to actually search the contents of an email
for certain keywords instead of relying on labels?

~~~
nirajr
Thanks. Currently it relies on labels that the user applies on the discussion
in their inbox, but we're extending Fetch Rules to be sensitive to conditions
similar to what you define in a gmail label, and more. (like, whenever a
certain person discusses anything with a person from a specific domain or not
from a specific domain, fetch the discussion)

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Hmmm.. first thing that comes to mind? Consultant KT (Knowledge Transfer). To
be honest, I didn't look into your idea, but I recall all of the lost
Knowledge whenever a consultant left; especially Dev consultants.

~~~
nirajr
Totally. Thats definitely one aspect the product can help with :)

Do look at the 2.5 minute video. It give a quick, and probably entertaining
intro to what the product does.

------
bretthopper
Cool idea. There's an error in your video though. It says the email discussion
between Simon and Ray is dead, except Ray didn't talk to Simon, it was the
discussion between Simon and Ashook(sic) that died.

~~~
nands
Thanks for pointing this out. Your "attention to detail" is noteworthy ! We
will rectify this soon.

------
ankitind
Have been using it.. a great product. I love the label feature of marking
emails with specific labels and they automatically getting synced to central
repository.

------
jitnut
Great Idea, I have seen enterprise focused solution developed by MNC similar
to this and it turned out to be quite useful for them to improve productivity.

------
dmlevi
Well done. Great concept. I see this being very useful for Teams.

~~~
nirajr
Thanks. There's a lot of useful stuff that the tool does:

\- When you've added a discussion once to GrexIt, it will automatically keep
track of any follow-up emails that you might receive on the discussion after
you added it to GrexIt, and pulls them in automatically.

\- If two people in your company are discussing something, GrexIt will not
allow BOTH of you to add the discussion to GrexIt - so it takes care of
duplication of content.

\- Controlling access is very easy. Its closely tied to to our content
organization feature and is very intuitive.

Would be great if you can try it out if you're on Google Apps.

~~~
dmlevi
This is great for dealing with clients. If I have a team and only 1 person
from that team is in direct contact with that client, suddently GrexIt can
allow the team to instantly see what the client has sent directly to the
person in contact. Great if that person is on vacation or out for the day.
Keeps business going.

~~~
nirajr
Right. Support is one of the strongest use cases. GrexIt also covers you if 3
months down the line this guy leaves your company, or you have one more guy to
augment the support team, who needs to access the history of discussions or
support requests.

------
riskish
clickable: <http://www.grexit.com/>

